# Why we cannot secure the border.



## LilOlLady (Dec 4, 2013)

WHY WE CANNOT SECURE THE BORDER.

We cannot secure the border because we do nothing after they get cross. We let them work without green cards, proper identification and do not enforce our laws against businesses hiring illegal workers, we do not deport them which is the law and we keep giving their American born children citizenship and they keep crossing the border because once they get here they are untouchable even if they commit crimes. Another amnesty means another 12 million in another 20 years. We are throwing money away trying to secure the border when we only have to enforce our immigration laws against illegal immigration. Republicans and Democrats will sell out America for Hispanic votes. That makes them prostitutes. Cheap prostitutes.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2013)

Still enjoying your OCD I see...


----------



## SayMyName (Dec 6, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> WHY WE CANNOT SECURE THE BORDER.
> 
> We cannot secure the border because we do nothing after they get cross. We let them work without green cards, proper identification and do not enforce our laws against businesses hiring illegal workers, we do not deport them which is the law and we keep giving their American born children citizenship and they keep crossing the border because once they get here they are untouchable even if they commit crimes. Another amnesty means another 12 million in another 20 years. We are throwing money away trying to secure the border when we only have to enforce our immigration laws against illegal immigration. Republicans and Democrats will sell out America for Hispanic votes. That makes them prostitutes. Cheap prostitutes.



Exactly. If we simply enforced the laws as written, and punished companies, small businessmen, and homeowners looking for help with no tolerance, no one would cross looking for a job. You aren't going to look for work where there isn't any. Imagine that, a border that didn't require one fence or a guard.

Time for American business to walk the talk and expect competition in the labor force as much as they demand it in the markets.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 6, 2013)

> Why we cannot secure the border.



Money. We have only one person patrolling thousands of square miles in Oregon at any given time. 

Americans don't support the TSA. Let another terrorist get through and they'll blame them though. 

Most of our border is wide open with no effort at all to "secure" it. 

Oh, wait - you're still talking about the 4000 miles to the south where President Obama has put more Border Patrol than any other president. That would be the same border where we have no illegals coming across  and where President Obama deported more than any other president. 

*That's also the border that we invite illegals to cross so we can buy their drugs and sell them our guns. 

Unless and until those facts are addressed, the rest is just noise. *


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Dec 6, 2013)

Obozo tells us our immigration system is "broken" and that's BS.  Like you say, we need to simply enforce our present laws and also stop giving  stuff to illegals such as free health care and schooling.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Dec 6, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> [
> Oh, wait - you're still talking about the 4000 miles to the south where President Obama has put more Border Patrol than any other president. That would be the same border where we have no illegals coming across  and where President Obama deported more than any other president.
> ]




Produce your evidence that obozo is deporting anyone.  Hel,l he just gave his own illegal uncle a green card even though he's a convicted violent drug criminal.  O isn't deporting anyone.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 6, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> WHY WE CANNOT SECURE THE BORDER.
> 
> We cannot secure the border because we do nothing after they get cross. We let them work without green cards, proper identification and do not enforce our laws against businesses hiring illegal workers, we do not deport them which is the law and we keep giving their American born children citizenship and they keep crossing the border because once they get here they are untouchable even if they commit crimes. Another amnesty means another 12 million in another 20 years. We are throwing money away trying to secure the border when we only have to enforce our immigration laws against illegal immigration. Republicans and Democrats will sell out America for Hispanic votes. That makes them prostitutes. Cheap prostitutes.



You voted for this.  Stop complaining


----------



## RoadVirus (Dec 6, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> and where President Obama deported more than any other president.



Except his aunt and uncle.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 6, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > Why we cannot secure the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* That would be the same border where we have no illegals coming across*

our news out here tells us a different story.....it was way down for a year or so....now it has picked up considerably again....and thats the 5:00 news....not Fox.....


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 6, 2013)

The solution to illegal immigration is simple.  Just let Obama adopt them.  If it works for his uncle then it would work for his wards.


----------



## BobPlumb (Dec 7, 2013)

If all law enforcement were allowed to enforce our current immigration laws, the message would soon get out.  However, so many people are of the mindset that because ther are so many here because the law has not been enforced that it cannot be inforced.  That's bullshit.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 9, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Still enjoying your OCD I see...



EXACTLY. Until we pass enforcement and deporation first before amnesty for 11 million jobs takers and low wage earners and anchor baby reform. Still running on dumb?


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 9, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > Why we cannot secure the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Illega aliens and their US born children have done more damage to american and americans than foreign terrorist. They are Weapons Of Mass Destruction.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 9, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > Why we cannot secure the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You cannot stop the flood until the rain stops. Majority of those Obama deported are already back in the USA. They can still work and crime is more lucricative here than in Mexico, etc. The only answer is enforcement at the corporation level.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > Why we cannot secure the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet another pack of lies.

Obama has not put more security on the border than any other President. 

As a matter of fact Obama has ordered the ICE to not enforce our laws. 

Obama decided right before the election to give blanket amnesty to children that were brought here when they were too young to know better. 

Obama has been propped up by George Soros who supports open borders. 

Obama has flooded the department of Homeland Security with pro-amnesty folks so he can backdoor it.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Still enjoying your OCD I see...
> ...


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 9, 2013)

I say the same thing about murder.  How many murder laws do we have on the books?  Yet it keeps happening and it's obvious the reason why is we're not enforcing our murder laws.

if we would just enforce them, there would be no murder...


----------



## RoadVirus (Dec 9, 2013)

If Obama was serious about enforcing immigration laws, he'd send Holder after the cities that declare themselves "sanctuary cities" instead of attacking states that want to enforce the laws.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> WHY WE CANNOT SECURE THE BORDER.
> 
> We cannot secure the border because we do nothing after they get cross. We let them work without green cards, proper identification and do not enforce our laws against businesses hiring illegal workers, we do not deport them which is the law and we keep giving their American born children citizenship and they keep crossing the border because once they get here they are untouchable even if they commit crimes. Another amnesty means another 12 million in another 20 years. We are throwing money away trying to secure the border when we only have to enforce our immigration laws against illegal immigration. Republicans and Democrats will sell out America for Hispanic votes. That makes them prostitutes. Cheap prostitutes.



Democracy, aint it great? So much like a mob with a rope and good intentions. Ya gota better solution?  I get your pointMexicans breed like bunnies. And no place to go but up north. Yeah, and so it goes. Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Mexicans breed like bunnies. And no place to go but up north. Yeah, and so it goes. Feliz Navidad.





You're an ignorant fool.

Mexico's population: When the niños run out | The Economist

http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/26/opinion/passel-cohn-mexican-immigration/index.html

Demographics: Birth rate fall and prospect of longer life cloud Mexico?s future - FT.com


----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > &#8230;Mexicans breed like bunnies. And no place to go but up north. Yeah, and so it goes. Feliz Navidad.
> ...



Yikes! Did I touch a nerve? Don't be so quick here...Yeah, Mexicans, (and other third world counties) have too many kids. Don't bother with the ding-a-ling websites, the proof is all to apparent. It's sad. Really. Denial is like that.  Like all the folks that won't accept global warming is  human caused. Games. Yeah, it is JUST like that.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




No, you revealed your ignorance. I did you a favor by providing you with *facts*. If you're too stupid and obstinate to learn, or if you just find your long-held fear more comforting that's on you.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2013)

I am an ignorant fool then, well said. Mexican  Hispanics just coincidentally dominate out of sheer  coincidence.  Other than that,  everything is  just fine. Not  because ya&#8217;all&#8217; breed like bunnies, hell no. Never noticed that, neither did anyone else. Nope. You are right, MY bad. Opps! Sorry for saying sorry...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2013)

MaryL said:


> I am an ignorant fool then, well said. Mexican  Hispanics just coincidentally dominate out of sheer  coincidence.  Other than that,  everything is  just fine. Not  because yaall breed like bunnies, hell no. Never noticed that, neither did anyone else. Nope. You are right, MY bad. Oppps.




Poor grammar, misplaced punctuation, and garbled syntax do not change the facts I kindly presented you with. Maybe if you read the links first you wouldn't be making such an ass of yourself now.

By the way, who is "yaall"?


----------



## Flopper (Dec 9, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> WHY WE CANNOT SECURE THE BORDER.
> 
> We cannot secure the border because we do nothing after they get cross. We let them work without green cards, proper identification and do not enforce our laws against businesses hiring illegal workers, we do not deport them which is the law and we keep giving their American born children citizenship and they keep crossing the border because once they get here they are untouchable even if they commit crimes. Another amnesty means another 12 million in another 20 years. We are throwing money away trying to secure the border when we only have to enforce our immigration laws against illegal immigration. Republicans and Democrats will sell out America for Hispanic votes. That makes them prostitutes. Cheap prostitutes.


Deport children born in the US, American citizens - Nope
Crackdown on employers hiring of illegal Workers -Yes


----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I am an ignorant fool then, well said. Mexican  Hispanics just coincidentally dominate out of sheer  coincidence.  Other than that,  everything is  just fine. Not  because yaall breed like bunnies, hell no. Never noticed that, neither did anyone else. Nope. You are right, MY bad. Oppps.
> ...



Jesus, are you kidding?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...





No, I'm not kidding. (and you don't have to call me Jesus)


----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2013)

I am sure YOU take yourself seriously. It's what egotists do.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyway, back at the ranch: Mexicans are stealing us blind and HOW dare we notice? It's a case of the "Emperors  new clothes". Sush!  Don&#8217;t say anything.  On the QT. Please. I noticed long time ago.  Sorry for saying sorry&#8230;.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2013)

MaryL said:


> I am sure YOU take yourself seriously. It's what egotists do.




Excuse me? YOU are the one who asked, "are you kidding?" I was just answering your question.



Is English your first language?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2013)

MaryL said:


> HOW dare we notice? It's a case of the "Emperors  new clothes". Sush [sic]!  Dont say anything.  On the QT. Please. .





Who exactly is saying "Don't say anything."?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2013)

You never told me what you meant by "ya'all'."


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Who indeed.





If you don't know, then who are you bitching about/to?


----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Who indeed.
> ...



Funny question, odd reaction, with all the pedantic little responses,  of any people  that post here. I leave it at that.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




You gotta work on those communication skills, kitten.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2013)

You understand full well, bossypants. Don't play coy here. What WAS the issue, anyway? We cannot secure the borders. WHY? Because  the demographics in this country have been co-opted by illegal aliens. I have seen it happen. As in first person, as in a eye witness. Others call it HISTORY.  Of course you trivialize  my experience as "anecdotal " because YOU don't like the implication (s). Get over it. This isn&#8217;t rocket science.  The Human equation is involved here, and you  are  intelligent to know what I am referring to here. Without the snark&#8230;


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2013)

MaryL said:


> You understand full well, bossypants. Don't play coy here.





Why are you afraid to clarify your own words? Having second thoughts?


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 11, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Still enjoying your OCD I see...


 Sarcasm and pesonal attacks are all you ever have to offer this board. Because you are deaf, dumb and blind to the issues.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2013)

You haven't been paying attention.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 11, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> You haven't been paying attention.



For once, perhaps you can actually posit a idea, and then the rest of us can criticize you for daring to make a stand. Instead of  making  priggish petty personal remarks. You know better. You arent man enough to stand to the same scrutiny people like you dole out.  Those that can, do, those that cant, ...yadda yadda.  I despise  arrogant self righteous people that think THEY are above the law and fair treatment , they are the bane of humanity. THAT is what the immigration issue is about, kiddo. You know that too. So what DO  you stand for?  Beside being contrary and contradictory?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans breed like bunnies. And no place to go but up north. Yeah, and so it goes. Feliz Navidad.
> ...





*ahem*


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't been paying attention.
> ...




What are you going on about? Do you have a specific question you'd like answered?


----------



## MaryL (Dec 11, 2013)

I thought you were being a  honest person , but, that was pathetic. I am going to ignore you now. Bye.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2013)

MaryL said:


> I thought you were being a [sic]  honest person , but, that was pathetic. I am going to ignore you now. Bye.





What was pathetic? What the hell is it that you want?


----------



## MaryL (Dec 11, 2013)

If Mexico was a island in the middle of the ocean,  illegal immigration wouldn&#8217;t be a issue now.  Mexicans feel entitled to do ANYTHING  they want. Perhaps more to the point: Why do THEY  think  THEY  are better than anyone else? Ya live, ya die, same rules apply to the rest of  us mortals. Poor poor illegals. Immigrate legally, ya schmuchs. Boo Hoo, we all have the same slings and arrows. Yer better some how? What?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Mexicans feel entitled to do ANYTHING  they want. Perhaps more to the point: Why do THEY  think  THEY  are better than anyone else?




Which "Mexicans" are you talking about? Your comments seem to suggest you think all illegal aliens come from Mexico. Do you? Did you read the links I kindly provided for you?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2013)

MaryL said:


> If Mexico was a island in the middle of the ocean,  illegal immigration wouldnt be a issue now.





Of course it would. How did you arrive at that odd conclusion?


----------



## SidderGunny (Dec 11, 2013)

I hate to break it to you but America is a nation of immigrants, many of whom probably came here illegally. Unless you're a Native American with a pure bloodline, you have no place complaining about others coming here as well. Fucking Americans always have some bullshit sense of entitlement to this country as if it were even yours to begin with. Stealing something out from under someone else does not make it yours. And since when does law-enforcement prevent anything from happening otherwise? You think the answer is essentially a war on illegal immigration? That would be about as successful as the war on terror and the war on drugs.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2013)

SidderGunny said:


> Fucking Americans always have some bullshit sense of entitlement to this country as if it were even yours to begin with.




Fuck you. America WAS American's to begin with and it IS American's to continue with.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 14, 2013)

"Illegal aliens have always been a problem in the United States. Ask any Indian." - Robert Orben

Given how we came to be in the USA, objecting to illegal immigration is pretty hypocritical.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2013)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Illegal aliens have always been a problem in the United States. Ask any Indian." - Robert Orben
> 
> Given how we came to be in the USA, objecting to illegal immigration is pretty hypocritical.





No it's not.


----------



## RoadVirus (Dec 14, 2013)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Illegal aliens have always been a problem in the United States. Ask any Indian." - Robert Orben
> 
> Given how we came to be in the USA, objecting to illegal immigration is pretty hypocritical.



Talk about a lame argument.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 15, 2013)

Wouldn't it be easier to secure mexico's southern Border? Like nixing Mexico into the United states?


----------



## StanB (Dec 15, 2013)

As long as the immigrant can integrate with the local society and contribute to the economy, why not?


----------



## protectionist (Dec 15, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



No, Unkotare isn't kidding.  He's a binafide bigot against southern people, while hiding behind a few websites he claims is writing in the sky, from God.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 15, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't been paying attention.
> ...



I'd say that's a pretty fair assessment of him (Unkotare).


----------



## protectionist (Dec 15, 2013)

SidderGunny said:


> I hate to break it to you but America is a nation of immigrants, many of whom probably came here illegally. Unless you're a Native American with a pure bloodline, you have no place complaining about others coming here as well. Fucking Americans always have some bullshit sense of entitlement to this country as if it were even yours to begin with. Stealing something out from under someone else does not make it yours. And since when does law-enforcement prevent anything from happening otherwise? You think the answer is essentially a war on illegal immigration? That would be about as successful as the war on terror and the war on drugs.



This could qualify as one of the dumbest posts of the year.  The sense of entitlement to this country just might come from hundreds of thousands of Americans sacrificing their lives for it in just World War II alone.  And millions having served in it's military to defend it.  And millions more having worked in it for hundreds of years, and having paid taxes to build it up with an interstate highway system, a nationwide electric grid, production of coal from coal mines, hundreds of contributions to the culture in all of the arts, etc, etc.
  As for your inane idea about stealing, the centuries ago first Americans no more stole this land from American Indians than those American Indians stole pieces of it from other American Indian tribes, for hundreds of years before any of them ever saw a White person.

As for the Mexicans, they stole land from Indians in the southwest, and the land they gave up, they did as the result of a war, which had they won it, they would have taken land from the USA, you can bet.  As for _"Native American with a pure bloodline", _that's a pile of poppycock.  Anyone born in the US is a "Native American".


----------



## protectionist (Dec 15, 2013)

StanB said:


> As long as the immigrant can integrate with the local society and contribute to the economy, why not?



*HERE'S *"_why not" _>>>


Harms of Immigration

1.    Americans lose jobs.  (especially Whites due to affirmative action).

2.    Wage reduction.

3.    Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).

4.    Remittance $$$ lost. ($140 Billion year).

5.    Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.

6.    Increased crime.

7.    Increased traffic congestion.

8.    Increased pollution.

9.    Overcrowding in hospital ERs.

10.  Overcrowding in recreational facilities.

11.  Overcrowding in government offices.

12.  Overcrowding in schools.

13.  Decrease in funds available for entitlements.

14.  Cultural erosion.

15.  Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)

16.  Introduction of foreign diseases.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 15, 2013)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Illegal aliens have always been a problem in the United States. Ask any Indian." - Robert Orben
> 
> Given how we came to be in the USA, objecting to illegal immigration is pretty hypocritical.



Why ?  When the overwhelming majority of us came to be in the USA, by being BORN HERE.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2013)

protectionist said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Wrong again, headcase.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2013)

protectionist said:


> hundreds of thousands of Americans sacrificing their lives for it in just World War II alone.  And millions having served in it's military to defend it.  And millions more having worked in it for hundreds of years, and having paid taxes to build it up with an interstate highway system, a nationwide electric grid, production of coal from coal mines, hundreds of contributions to the culture in all of the arts, etc, etc.




Which have always included many, many immigrants.


----------



## Politico (Dec 15, 2013)

They could. They just don't want to.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2013)

Politico said:


> They could. They just don't want to.



Who doesn't want to what?


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > hundreds of thousands of Americans sacrificing their lives for it in just World War II alone.  And millions having served in it's military to defend it.  And millions more having worked in it for hundreds of years, and having paid taxes to build it up with an interstate highway system, a nationwide electric grid, production of coal from coal mines, hundreds of contributions to the culture in all of the arts, etc, etc.
> ...



There are Immigrants and there are Illegal Aliens. A deed cannot be illgal if there is no law against the deed. Immigrants that built this country came throug E. Island and registered and many were turned away. Illegal Aliens by pass registration and come to take and not to give. There was no welfare for the immigrants of old. Those that came with columbus, etc did not break any laws because the natives had no claim on the land therefore Columbus and there after staked claims. There could not be called illegal aleins as mexicans claim all white men are illegal. Illegal aliens are criminals because they broke the immigration laws. Period.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 15, 2013)

Definitions:
*Alien, Immigrant, Illegal Alien, Undocumented Immigrant*
Definitions: Alien, Immigrant, Illegal Alien, Undocumented Immigrant

        These related terms are often used in deliberately confusing and conflicting ways.  Here is a set of definitions that will help you sort out the difference.

*IMMIGRANT:*  In popular usage, an "immigrant" is generally understood to be a person who *migrates* to another country, usually for permanent residence.  Under this definition, therefore, an* "immigrant" is an alien admitted to the U.S. as a lawful permanent resident*.   The emphasis in this definition is upon the presumptions that (1) the immigrant *followed U.S. laws and procedures *in establishing residence in our country; (2) he or she wishes to reside here permanently; and (3) he or she *swears allegiance to our country* or at least solemnly affirms that he/she will observe and respect our laws and our Constitution.


*ILLEGAL ALIEN: * An "illegal alien" is a foreigner who (1) d*oes not owe allegiance to our country*; and (2) who has *violated our laws *and customs in establishing residence in our country.  He or she is therefore a* criminal under applicable U.S. laws.*


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 15, 2013)

UNKOTARE mixes apples with oranges.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > &#8230;Mexicans breed like bunnies. And no place to go but up north. Yeah, and so it goes. Feliz Navidad.
> ...





Mexican birth rate falls in Mexico and rises in US as Mexicans leaves Mexico. 


> $6 Billion a Year for Mexican &#8220;Anchor Babies?&#8221;
> ...pproximately 574,000 to 726,000 anchor babies born in the U.S. each year....
> $6 Billion a Year for Mexican ?Anchor Babies??








> Are 'Anchor Babies' Sinking the American Economy?
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/michealene-cristini-risley/the-14th_b_1343158.html


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



And? What does that have to do with my post?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Mexican birth rate falls in Mexico and rises in US as Mexicans leaves Mexico.




No, it doesn't. 

Birth Rate Decline Greatest Among Immigrants, U.S. Falls to a Record Low | Fox News Latino


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> UNKOTARE mixes apples with oranges.



How so?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 15, 2013)

"Those ignorant of history are doomed to repeat it."

Should skim the Nazi speeches sometime to see how the anti-immigrant rhetoric is just a repeat of things that have been said already. When ever a nation is in the midst of economic difficulties, they blame the immigrants.


----------



## Politico (Dec 16, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > They could. They just don't want to.
> ...



Might want to read your own thread title.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 16, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > hundreds of thousands of Americans sacrificing their lives for it in just World War II alone.  And millions having served in it's military to defend it.  And millions more having worked in it for hundreds of years, and having paid taxes to build it up with an interstate highway system, a nationwide electric grid, production of coal from coal mines, hundreds of contributions to the culture in all of the arts, etc, etc.
> ...



"Have always" doesn't mean that is appropriate now.  When/if you get your head where it's supposed to be, you'll realize that.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 16, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



And many of them break many more laws than that >>>  

Crime victims of illegal aliens

Home

FNCIC-VOIACM Foreign National Crime Information Center - Victims of Illegal Alien Crime Memorial


----------



## protectionist (Dec 16, 2013)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Those ignorant of history are doomed to repeat it."
> 
> Should skim the Nazi speeches sometime to see how the anti-immigrant rhetoric is just a repeat of things that have been said already. When ever a nation is in the midst of economic difficulties, they blame the immigrants.



NONSENSE!  This completely ignores academic study in the field of Geography relating to population control.  The US passed its optimum population (30 million) relative to its resource base in 1860. After that, there should not have been any immigration with the exceptions of people bringing needed skills (though this would be rare), and people bringing large amounts of capital, to open businesses and create jobs FOR AMERICANS, at good pay.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 16, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Right again, liar punk.  You made a condescending remark about the word ya'all.  You're a bigot, a hypocrite, a liar, and a punk.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 16, 2013)

Politico said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...





'My thread' title?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 16, 2013)

protectionist said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




In this case it does, you un-American POS.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 16, 2013)

protectionist said:


> You made a condescending remark about the word ya'all.




No, I didn't. You're just too stupid to understand what you read, headcase.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 16, 2013)

protectionist said:


> The US passed its optimum population (30 million) relative to its resource base in 1860. .





No we didn't, you idiot. Holy shit you're stupid.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 16, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The US passed its optimum population (30 million) relative to its resource base in 1860. .
> ...



Well you just flunked, Geography of North America. Since you weren't a student in my class 37 years ago, in which I clearly would have flunked you, I'll just flunk you right now. That settles it.  You've flunked.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 16, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > You made a condescending remark about the word ya'all.
> ...



Don't try to defend it BIGOT BOY,  You'll just make it worse.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 16, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You are a Geography-deficient person , ignorant of American geography.  To say that immigration is OK, with our bloated population (10 times the size it should be), make you a laughingstock.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 16, 2013)

protectionist said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Ah flunking, finally something you actually have personal experience with. Well failure, you are wrong again. You really are a fucking moron.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 16, 2013)

protectionist said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...





Go ahead and quote it then, shitforbrains.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 16, 2013)

protectionist said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...





The United States has a very low population density, moron, and far more resources than we currently use. You're an idiot.


----------



## Toro (Dec 16, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > hundreds of thousands of Americans sacrificing their lives for it in just World War II alone.  And millions having served in it's military to defend it.  And millions more having worked in it for hundreds of years, and having paid taxes to build it up with an interstate highway system, a nationwide electric grid, production of coal from coal mines, hundreds of contributions to the culture in all of the arts, etc, etc.
> ...



The rate of entrepreneurship amongst immigrants is 4x native born Americans.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 16, 2013)

Its the law of the land

Build the fence

-Geaux


----------



## protectionist (Dec 17, 2013)

Toro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



There are2 exceptions to immigration which I am willing to tolerate. One of them is immigrant entrepreneurs bringing large amounts of capital to open businesses and create jobs FOR AMERICANS, at good pay and benefits.  Generally these are not high in numbers, thereby not affecting the population growth too much, but their economic impact is very beneficial.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 17, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



HA HA.  Can you believe it ? Know nothing knucklehead telling a former Geography college teacher about Geography.  HA HA.  This is too funny.  US population density nationwide is irrelevant, airhead.  What counts is population relative to resource base.  And if we had far more resources than we currently use (like you foolishly jusrt said), then we wouldn't be importing 2/3 of our oil now would we ?  You dolt!

Fresh water is also short in many places, especially in the dry West.  Here in Florida though, we have water shortages too in our dry winter season, with laws restriciting lawn watering and car washing.

 I should be charging you for this. I mean really.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 17, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Don't have to, cretin.  What you said >  YOU KNOW.  Not my problem (that everybody has seen you be a BIGOT)


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 17, 2013)

protectionist said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




_You_ are "willing to tolerate"?  Just who the fuck are _you_?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 17, 2013)

protectionist said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




Yeah, I didn't think you could, douche.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 17, 2013)

protectionist said:


> a former Geography college teacher




Oh yeah, I'm sure drop-outs like you are in high demand...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 17, 2013)

protectionist said:


> What counts is population relative to resource base.




And the resources at our disposal have changed a bit since 1860, you unbelievable fucking moron.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 17, 2013)

Denial. A lot of Conservatives deny global warming is caused by humans in much the same way liberals deny overpopulation causes immigration problems. Up until 15 years ago, I never heard Spanish in public. I never needed an interpreter to speak to  neighbors. Most of these Hispanic jerks have never ever been here, but  some of you dweebs claim "They had THEIR land stole from them"....Yeah, right.  Denial. Where there is a vacuum,  that&#8217;s were all these  poor wretched Mexicans go. Please...At least they could show a  little respect, and at least  learn the language and culture. But, it's a "free" country.  Let&#8217;s stop playing games here. That is why "WE" can't lift a finger against illegal aliens. There is no more "WE" anymore". There is no collective sense of America. Proud of that?  I am ...NOT.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 17, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Denial. A lot of Conservatives deny global warming is caused by humans in much the same way liberals deny overpopulation causes immigration problems.





There is no "overpopulation," and science is meant to be questioned, not worshiped.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 17, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Up until 15 years ago, I never heard Spanish in public.





So, you didn't start eavesdropping on other people's conversations in public until 15 years ago?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 17, 2013)

MaryL said:


> ...At least they could show a  little respect, and at least  learn the language and culture. B...





Latino immigrants, like other immigrant groups before them, are assimilating to American culture - and the dominant language - just like other groups of immigrants before them did.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 18, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > ...At least they could show a  little respect, and at least  learn the language and culture. B...
> ...



If they are assimilating then why don't their US born children not speak english when their begin school, childen has to act as translators for their parents, most government, medical, products are in both English and Spanish and not in any other foreign language. 

*
HISPANIC ASSIMILATION HAS FAILED*
A recent Pew Hispanic Center report, &#8220;When Labels Don&#8217;t Fit,&#8221; shows that the 50 million Americans of Hispanic descent have some huge gaps still to bridge if assimilation to American society is to be achieved. It obviously has not been achieved yet for an alarming number of Hispanics into the third generation.
Hispanic assimilation has failed


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 18, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > ...At least they could show a  little respect, and at least  learn the language and culture. B...
> ...




*THE POLITICS OF EDUCATION AND RECENT IMMIGRANTS AS GANG MEMBERS *
In many instances because of poorly implemented bilingual programs and other forms of "miseducation," many Spanish-speaking immigrants spend several years in bilingual classroom and still do not learn English. The price is alienation from peers who have been here longer, and who subsequently feel superior to the more recent arrivals.

In the last decade or so, gang membership has increased among immigrant first generation teens, who in the past, rarely affiliated. Some data suggests that young people who do not feel assimilated join gangs as r*esistance to assimilation*. They f*eel more at home in the gang culture*.  
THE POLITICS OF EDUCATION AND RECENT IMMIGRANTS AS GANG MEMBERS


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 18, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




Children born to Latino immigrants to the US do speak English. Why don't you? What's _your_ excuse?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/30/us/30immig.html?_r=0


Hispanic immigrants are assimilating just as quickly as earlier groups


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 23, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



When I started school I did not have to be taught english before I learned my ABCs and numbers. Mexicans children do not speak English because their parent cannot speak  English. If they did there would be no need for schools like Mariposa Academy Charter Schools that teach in English and Spanish paid for for tax payers. This takes money away from teaching the three Rs and reason why Meixican children drop out of school at a rate higher than other races. I am tired of my children and grand children paying for those here illegal education. No one had to pay for me to learn and comprehend English before I began school and I speak three languages. French, English and Spanish.

Mariposa Academy of Language and Learning
Mariposa Academy Charter School - Reno, Nevada - NV - School overview


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 23, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Up until 15 years ago, I never heard Spanish in public.
> ...



 Everytime I call the medical clinic, I have to punch 2 before I get someone that speak English. Sometimes I wonder where the hell am I. In America or Mexico. 
With my Tracfone, I two sets of instructions booklets. One in English and the other in Spanish and I bet I paid for both of them. Most children from other countires come here speaking English. Meixcan children born here cannot. Unkotare, I have had to teach some of these children in Special Education. Speaking English and typing are two different things. After having MS for 30 years I am damn lucky I can still wipe my ass. Typing is not easy but I still can do it. And you do understand, Right?


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 23, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> When I started school I did not have to be taught english [sic] before I learned my ABCs






..................................... 


Holy shit you're stupid. Take a moment to read what you wrote there, genius.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Everytime I call the medical clinic, I have to punch 2 before I get someone that speak English.




And that's a big trauma for you because you have so much trouble remembering how to count to 10?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Most children from other countires [sic] come here speaking English. Meixcan children born here cannot.




Both dishonestly misleading statements.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> I am damn lucky I can still wipe my ass.




You've been wiping it all over this forum for some time now.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 25, 2013)

SayMyName said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > WHY WE CANNOT SECURE THE BORDER.
> ...


The Congress borrowed trillions of dollars in the name of the people of the USA and turned over our future tax money to free-gratis deals for their families and friends. They keep devising ways to spend money on people to the tune of billions, for a few thousand in campaign contributions from them and the people in their companies, perpetrating the biggest hoax on the human race in the name of green ideas that didn't work in years past, and got their money back from Democrats like Solyndra, which went BK on the backs of 1100 workers in Fremont, California, hurting that area's economy the morning those people went to work to find themselves locked out of their offices, their careers, and their paychecks. The fat cats walked away with $535 million 18 months earlier, knowing they would dump their workers soon, because they retried a failed scheme to make money off green energy.

The same politicians have to convince millions of illegal immigrants they will get mooch-o entitlements for voting for their party, and bring on hate speeches against political rivals to the illegal community when they do.

Some of our politicians are nothing but schemers and racketeers, and they make no provisions for landfills, water, power, etc. and take taxpayer money for medicine, health care, food stamps, free phones, rent money, and everything it costs to live like middle class people with no output whatever. Why should they pick vegetables when they can go to school on the people's nickel, which now is merely borrowed money from grandchildren not even born yet in this nation.

It's illegal to say "We could just shoot 'em," because you can't consider abuse of taxpayers in a murder trial, no matter how much the politician lied his or her ass off to get an objective in votes and money for self and associates.

I don't know what to do about them. Pretty soon they will take away the people's promise to "life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness." They've already taken away life for 50% of American babies through pushing abortion. They're working on taking away liberty by taking away guns in the name of .00001% of the population who gets killed with a gun in any given year by dramatizing every shooting they care to, and they're pushing drugs on the people to mellow folks out so they can get away with more and more taxpayer abuse by emptying more assets of the nation based on their borrowing power, which the people have to pay back with interest for the next two generations. $17 trillion is a lot of money to pay back, even for 330 million people. Do the math. Children are born into a quasi-slavery state when they are born if their share of the payback is the same as everyone else's--it's $51,515.15 apiece at birth.

That is total looney tunes, folks. They're getting that money from overseas interests who'd love 330,000,000 American slaves at their beck and call.

Just sayin'. 

 Every so often you hear of armed robbers killing somebody who had $.33 in cash in his change pockets or less. We're in trouble if those we borrowed from decide they want their rightful money back immediately.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 25, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> We're in trouble if those we borrowed from decide they want their rightful money back immediately.





No we're not.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 26, 2013)

We as a nation are unable to secure our borders because those whom we elect _(both Republican and Democrat)_ to handle such things lack the will. They fear offending a portion of their voter block and losing their seat, their power, and the money those two generate.


It really is just that simple...


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 26, 2013)

Not at all "unable".

Simply unwilling.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 27, 2013)

hjmick said:


> We as a nation are unable to secure our borders because those whom we elect _(both Republican and Democrat)_ to handle such things lack the will. They fear offending a portion of their voter block and losing their seat, their power, and the money those two generate.
> 
> 
> It really is just that simple...



....and to hell with the rest of us.....and what we want....


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > When I started school I did not have to be taught english [sic] before I learned my ABCs
> ...



When I started school I did not have to be taught english before I learned my ABCs. What part of that english did you not understand, Unkotore?


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Most children from other countires [sic] come here speaking English. Meixcan children born here cannot.
> ...




*Mariposa Academy of Learning* was established nation wide mainly to teach Mexican children English before they could be taught the three Rs. Then after American parents complained they turned into *english and spanish*  language learning. http://www.mariposaacademy.net/ (case in point) Why not in any other foreign languages????
Mexican children don't learn english because they parent cannot speak english. Too lazy to take the time to learn plus our governent don't encourage it because they rather translate for them. 

List of countries where English is an official language
List of countries where English is an official language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Everytime I call the medical clinic, I have to punch 2 before I get someone that speak English.
> ...



You never fail to show us your true IQ.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Everytime I call the medical clinic, I have to punch 2 before I get someone that speak English.
> ...



Do Mexican geneticallly have a leaning disability?

The Health Status and Health Behaviors of Hispanics - Hispanics and the Future of America - NCBI Bookshelf
Genetic changes involved in learning disability identified


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 27, 2013)

This would not even be an issue in the country at this time if not for illegal aliens. Their illegal entry created the problem 

*Problems in Current Instruction of English Language Learners*
Until recently, much research has documented problems in the instruction of English language learners. There was a clear need for research documenting the need for improvement. When students are presented with conventional curriculum with no modifications, they tend to flounder, become overwhelmed, and mentally tune out or withdraw from active classroom participation (Gersten, 1999; Gersten & Woodward, 1994).

Yates and Ortiz (1991) found that many teachers view language minority children as simply low-performing native English-speaking children. This tendency has led many to merely adopt a watered-down curriculum, including reading material well below the students&#8217; ability to comprehend. This recurrent problem denies language minority children access to the type of instructional material they need in order to make adequate academic progress. This curriculum mismatch, in all likelihood, is one reason for the extremely low academic performance levels of many English language learners.
Problems in Current Instruction of English Language Learners | Education.com


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 27, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...




First of all, it's English, you illiterate dope. Second, just what do you think your "ABCs" are?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 27, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Mexican children don't learn english




Yes they do learn *E*nglish, you idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 27, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Too lazy to take the time to learn [sic] plus our governent [sic] don't [sic] encourage it because they rather translate for them.





Is that _your_ excuse for not learning English? When will someone translate your illiterate gibberish into proper English, idiot?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 27, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...




I'm sure they "lean" just fine. You, on the other hand, seem to have a real learning disability.


Study: Latinos Learn English Faster Than Many German Immigrants Did -- Fusion.


Hispanic immigrants are assimilating just as quickly as earlier groups


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 27, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> This would not even be an issue in the country at this time if not for illegal aliens. Their illegal entry created the problem
> 
> *Problems in Current Instruction of English Language Learners*
> Until recently, much research has documented problems in the instruction of English language learners. There was a clear need for research documenting the need for improvement. When students are presented with conventional curriculum with no modifications, they tend to flounder, become overwhelmed, and mentally tune out or withdraw from active classroom participation (Gersten, 1999; Gersten & Woodward, 1994).
> ...





You don't even understand what you quoted.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 24, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Obozo tells us our immigration system is "broken" and that's BS.  Like you say, we need to simply enforce our present laws and also stop giving  stuff to illegals such as free health care and schooling.



The term Immigration reform bothers me.
It's as if the United States is at fault for having issues with people
coming to this country illegally and we are the bad guys here.


----------



## Windship (Jun 2, 2014)

LilOlLady said:


> WHY WE CANNOT SECURE THE BORDER.
> 
> We cannot secure the border because we do nothing after they get cross. We let them work without green cards, proper identification and do not enforce our laws against businesses hiring illegal workers, we do not deport them which is the law and we keep giving their American born children citizenship and they keep crossing the border because once they get here they are untouchable even if they commit crimes. Another amnesty means another 12 million in another 20 years. We are throwing money away trying to secure the border when we only have to enforce our immigration laws against illegal immigration. Republicans and Democrats will sell out America for Hispanic votes. That makes them prostitutes. Cheap prostitutes.



We could. But the politicians are paid off by corporate America to allow cheap(very cheap) labor in. Simple.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2014)

California Citizens&#8217; Protest Forces Illegal Alien Bus to Turn Around and Leave Town

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRebnrTOt48]California Citizens' Protest Forces Illegal Alien Bus to Turn Around and Leave Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 2, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> California Citizens&#8217; Protest Forces Illegal Alien Bus to Turn Around and Leave Town
> 
> California Citizens' Protest Forces Illegal Alien Bus to Turn Around and Leave Town - YouTube



Just wait until Obama goes rouge and does something stupid on immigration

The media will not be able to hide behind the lies as social media will be the truth. Well, until they pull the cord

Light em if you got em

-Geaux


----------



## bianco (Jul 2, 2014)

SidderGunny said:


> I hate to break it to you but America is a nation of immigrants, many of whom probably came here illegally. Unless you're a Native American with a pure bloodline, you have no place complaining about others coming here as well. Fucking Americans always have some bullshit sense of entitlement to this country as if it were even yours to begin with. Stealing something out from under someone else does not make it yours. And since when does law-enforcement prevent anything from happening otherwise? You think the answer is essentially a war on illegal immigration? That would be about as successful as the war on terror and the war on drugs.



Illegal immigration can mostly be stamped out...if the govt wants it to be.
The war on terror is coming along nicely...as is the war on drugs.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 2, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > Why we cannot secure the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obama may have told you that he put more Border Patrol on the border, but if that is even true, they're just there to pick up the stragglers and give em a ride into town. He hasn't enforced our laws since the first day he was sworn in. 

I don't care what statistics they've thrown at you, because they're all lies. It has become very clear that he wants illegals to flood this country. He has welcomed them with open arms. 

Now he's saying he'll send them back (if he can find them). If captured they are released, and all they need to do is show up for their court date. Problem is, 90% are smart enough not to show up.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 2, 2014)

I would put out the word that every illegal will end up in GITMO if they are caught.

That would stop this nonsense. 

But instead, we've go Nancy Pelosi rushing to the border to tell everyone how sparkling and wonderful spreading Small Pox, Malaria, Tuberculosis, HIV/AIDS, Swine Flue, and any number of other diseases will be once all of these kids get turned loose into America. 

The medical staff at all of the processing centers are under orders to not say anything about what they're finding. They've been told by ICE that they will be arrested if they say anything about the true condition of the kids that are flooding into this country.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 2, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> I would put out the word that every illegal will end up in GITMO if they are caught.
> 
> That would stop this nonsense.
> 
> ...



Free Heathcare and soccer all day, they might love in GITMO.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 2, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I would put out the word that every illegal will end up in GITMO if they are caught.
> ...




They would get the best healthcare. Better than our vets, but liberals have been telling the world that GITMO is a Gulag/Hellhole for years. That would scare them to death.

"Where would you rather spend the Summer, GITMO or a Turkish prison?"

"A Turkish prison of course!!!"


----------

